# Space in van going to/from UK in August



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi, I'm not a commercial driver, we're just driving to and from the UK in August for our son's wedding, and thought we'd take our 3.5 ton van instead of the car since we have a few things to pick up. The van will be mostly empty on the way over, and less than half full on the way back, which all seems a waste. So I wondered if anyone had anything they wanted shifting in either direction, for a share of the costs? I'm planning on one of the cheap (eg Dover->Calais) routes, the Spanish ferries charge the earth for cabins in August.

Anything legal (and moral!) considered - even a dog. We're dog-lovers ourselves so would take good care of a dog, and remember how hard (and expensive) it was a couple of years ago when we looked into bringing over our (now sadly passed) Jack Russell. You'd have to make sure all the papers, vet inspection etc were in order though.

We'd also have one spare seat in the van, if anyone wanted to ride with us (or their dog!) in either direction. We'd probably be camping en-route - but that's negotiable.

We'd be leaving from Rogil (in the North-Western corner of the Algarve) around August 12th, driving to Bracknell in Berkshire, and returning around the end of the month; I hadn't yet booked ferries, before I saw any possible replies to this post, but would need to do so quite soon. Obviously you might want items picked up and delivered to different parts of Portugal and the UK - again we could negotiate about that.

Regards, John & Rose


----------



## Itchyfeet1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi, Jon & Rose, not too sure if your timings will work for us, we have just bought in Sao martinho do porto on the silver near Caldas da Rainha and are starting to move things over in the next few months. Does your route takeyou anywhere near Caldas? We are in Chippenham in Wiltshire.

By the way have you checked out the new LD lines ferry route from Poole to Gijon? We've just booked our car for 1st july returning 1st august with 4 berth cabin for £500....not sure how the ships compare with Brittany but it cost £400 pounds less!

Regards 
AL & JAYNE


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi Itchyfeet1,

There might be a big difference in price between Brittany ferries and LD lines, but there is BIG difference between the ferries! We went from Gijon to Poole and it was quite a fiasco, nobody seemed to know what was going on. I began to wonder at one stage if we were at the correct terminal!!! I imagine that Poole is more orderly. I believe this route is relatively new, so bound to be some teething problems. Anyway have a good trip:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Itchyfeet1 (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi thegypsyinme,

I'd eard about the chaos of LD lines in Gijon and balanced the cash saving against the hassle, we'll give a go this once....we have been Brittany Ferries Santander/Portsmouth and it was really good. Still it's only a day....

Do you pass anywhere near Caldas da Raina? on the way down from Calais to the Algarve?


----------



## binsley (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi itchyfeet1,
Thanks for your response, and sorry for the slow reply. We're having a rethink since our car developed major problems and may not be economically repairable, we should know for sure this week; if it IS repairable, then we'll go ahead with the trip with our van as planned, in August, and I'll reply properly to you and a couple of other people who responded in another forum. (If however the car isn't repairable then we're thinking about flying over one-way, buying a a 1.0l low-emissions car at a sensible - ie non-Portuguese - price, and driving it back. I went through the ISV-free matriculation route a couple of years ago and wouldn't want to do THAT again :-o ...but according to a friend who's done it recently, the matriculation process is MUCH simpler if you pay the ISV, but the ISV is really cheap on eco-friendly cars. Anyway, this belongs in another thread!)

Cheers John


----------



## rogerfederer (Jul 6, 2014)

*Hi John,*

I would be very happy to send some stuff to Portugal also to get some stuff back from there in August. Please let me know if your car is back on the road and if you have space. Thanks. V


----------



## thegypsyinme (Jan 17, 2014)

Hi, 

We didn't sail to Calais, we sailed with Brittany Ferries from Plymouth to Santander in northern Spain and then made our way to the Silver Coast, quite a long journey especially in bad weather. Our return journey was LDS lines from Gijon to Poole. It was OK, but only just!


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Itchyfeet1 said:


> Hi, Jon & Rose, not too sure if your timings will work for us, we have just bought in Sao martinho do porto on the silver near Caldas da Rainha and are starting to move things over in the next few months. Does your route takeyou anywhere near Caldas? We are in Chippenham in Wiltshire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Al & Jayne,
My husband frequently drives to and from UK to Torres Vedras so might be able to help transport some of your things as we are only 30min South of you and he could easily come via Caldas. We have an Elgrand 8 seater vehicle so could fit a fair bit in if it helps.
He's next due here (PT) mid Aug, travelling from Kent, but might be able to pick up from Wiltshire if you're happy to contribute to diesel costs etc? 
What sort of things were you hoping to transport (only legal stuff, obviously!)


----------



## rosestone (Jul 16, 2014)

Hi! I have just posted a comment looking for space in a lorry going from Lisbon to Valence in France around August - I don't suppose your route would take you through either of these places would it? 

Many thanks,
Rose


----------



## izian (Nov 21, 2013)

Hi Rose,
Sorry, but I think Valence is too far south for my husband and would add on too much to an already long journey. 
He's also coming to Portugal in August, not going from it (not til Sept), so I don't think we could help even if it was on route.
Hope somebody else can help you out,
Isabel.


----------

